# Our new puppy!



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi everyone! As most of you know my beloved golden Daisy passed away from cancer in June, with her gone our cattle dog mix Jenny was so sad that she just wanted to lay around and not do anything. Jenny loved Daisy so much and she was heartbroken. We thought that it would be a good idea to get a puppy so that Jenny wouldn't be alone anymore, she was never an only dog before and she didn't like it at all. We would love to get another golden but that is a little out of our price range at the moment (as soon as we can save enough money we will get another golden) so we got a mixed breed puppy from a local family. We named her Sailor. Our last name is Skipper so we thought that the name fit. She is a lab mix. They said she was mixed with shepard but our vet thinks she might be part greyhound. I'll take some more pics and side shots and you guys can tell me what you think. She is a sweet puppy and loves to play with her new sister Jenny. Jenny is still missing Daisy but at least now she runs and plays again. It's nice for us to have a new puppy to focus on instead of just missing Daisy every minute. Here is her pic I hope it shows up ok.

Wendee


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

What a sweet girl! Your vet's right it does look like there's some greyhound in her and I love the pink collar on black fur!


----------



## loverofgldns (Feb 22, 2010)

She is adorable and I love the name!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

She is very cute! I think she looks like a terrier of some kind too. Her face has a Schnauzer look to it.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Aw, what a sweet face! She reminds me of an italian greyhound I know (and love)!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

She's adorable! Congratulations!!


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

Congratulations on the new addition! She's a very pretty girl. I love her sweet expression.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm sorry I didn't see this thread until now. What a beautiful little girl you have. Please post more pics when you get a chance.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

thanks. I'll post more pics soon.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!! She is adorable!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is a cutie patootie. I see greyhound too. Of maybe the smaller version italian greyhound depending on her size. Love her pink collar. Makes her shine.


----------

